# Lyft cancellation



## uberxdriver1 (Jun 23, 2015)

I have an excellent rating with lyft. They deactivated me due to high cancellation. I was never aware of this. Is there anyway I can rejoin lyft? I am willing to improve my cancellation. I emailed job support but no one responds back


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Why were you canceling


----------



## uberxdriver1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Why were you canceling


Most of the time in lyft When I get request it's from far away. I would actually lose money if they have a short trip.


----------



## Usman Faiz (Mar 3, 2015)

Why were you accepting if pick ups were far away?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Usman Faiz said:


> Why were you accepting if pick ups were far away?


exactly


----------



## LyftMeUpScotty (Nov 2, 2016)

I think he meant he was not accepting them, not that he was canceling them. So he had a low acceptance rate. Don't blame him.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LyftMeUpScotty said:


> I think he meant he was not accepting them, not that he was canceling them. So he had a low acceptance rate. Don't blame him.


Lyft still deactivates for that? Thought they followed Uber like they always do


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

uberxdriver1 said:


> Is there anyway I can rejoin lyft? I am willing to improve my cancellation.


 Why? They fired you, they don't want you. Find something else!


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

LyftMeUpScotty said:


> I think he meant he was not accepting them, not that he was canceling them. So he had a low acceptance rate. Don't blame him.


You know that after 2 days of driving do you?

It was his cancel rate, and not his acceptance rate. My guess is that he accepted the rides, saw that they were going short distances and canceling on them.

Also we can blame him because both are within his power to control.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

There is not much difference between acceptance rate and cancellation rate.

Possible cancellation scenerios:

- accept long distance ride, text pax and explain, pax not cancels..
- arrive to the location, find out pax is going to bs destination
- arrive to the location, find out pax has a dog
- arrive to the location, find out pax and friends are drunk
- arrive to the location, find out it's Mc Donald's and pax ordered to go..


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> There is not much difference between acceptance rate and cancellation rate.


To Lyft there is a big difference. Your acceptance rate does not give the passenger a negative experience like a cancel does.

Also, they expect some cancels, but at worst they should never be over 20% of rides.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Shakey Jake said:


> Your acceptance rate does not give the passenger a negative experience like a cancel does


Driver is not supposed to lose money or take a risk in order to keep passengers experience positive. Passenger stay with the brand (Lyft) not with the driver.

If the cancellation rate is higher than 20%, driver must have a good reason.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Shakey Jake said:


> To Lyft there is a big difference. Your acceptance rate does not give the passenger a negative experience like a cancel does.
> 
> Also, they expect some cancels, but at worst they should never be over 20% of rides.


Funny you say that since Lyft keeps sending messages about my acceptance rating causing a "negative effect on the Lyft community and passenger experience."

Just like UberPool, I ignore all LyftLine requests. I find them to be unprofitable and have sent several emails to Lyft support telling them to remove me from LyftLine. They say it isn't possible at this moment, and I explained to them that as long as they keep sending me LyftLine request, I will keep IGNORING them...

So they might as well deactivate me now...


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> Just like UberPool, I ignore all LyftLine requests. I will keep IGNORING them...
> 
> So they might as well deactivate me now...


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Another big difference with Lyft is you can see the rider destination, if they've entered one, before you start the ride, i.e. press Pickup John. The app show the destination once you press Arrive then Yes I've Really Arrived. So OP could be cancelling once he knows the destination, when rider has been told he has arrived, but before the trip really begins.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Simple to avoid. Accept all requests, if after entering pickup into gps it is too distant text or call rider to let them know you're too far away and that they can cancel for free for the next 5 minutes to try again for a closer driver. I do this all the time and rarely get someone who wants to wait that long and is happy to cancel.


----------



## Nate b (Jul 19, 2016)

I got deactivated for the same reason.. lyft sucks anyways..


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Simple to avoid. Accept all requests, if after entering pickup into gps it is too distant text or call rider to let them know you're too far away and that they can cancel for free for the next 5 minutes to try again for a closer driver. I do this all the time and rarely get someone who wants to wait that long and is happy to cancel.


 Thanks, Barry.

(New driver, here)


----------



## JKdrive157 (Jun 9, 2016)

Nate b said:


> I got deactivated for the same reason.. lyft sucks anyways..


Same thing happened to me because I wasn't accepting rides that were far away (15, 20, 25 mins). I'm in the Philly market and my rating is excellent FYI.

Did you try to get reactivated and if so, how was the process?

Thanks


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

uberxdriver1 said:


> I have an excellent rating with lyft. They deactivated me due to high cancellation. I was never aware of this. Is there anyway I can rejoin lyft? I am willing to improve my cancellation. I emailed job support but no one responds back


Once you're terminated, it's over. Good luck in all of your future endeavors, and remember that McDonald's pays more after taxes, expenses and vehicle depreciation.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

ok, someone is lying here. which is it? acceptance rate or cancellation rate? lets not get the two mixed up. or meshed into one.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

I just read on another thread you can sign up with a different number (by using Google voice). I haven't been deactivated so I can't confirm it works....


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

What's the big deal about canceling, at least half of Lyft riders cancel after I exiit the highway to get turned around. I swear, they must be watching me, ping me, then get a laugh as they see me waste my time and gas. This of course, costs Lyft nothing, Then they ping me again and say "You have a low acceptance rate"


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL Michael, sounds like me and surges. As I cross into one, it magically disappears.

Like I'm after their lucky charms....


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Do you mean you're cancelling a ride after accepting it, or the riders themselves are cancelling? Cause from my experience Lyft doesn't care about the latter. In fact the later prevents the former, which they _do _care about. Like others have said Lyft doesn't mind if you call them to let them know you're 20-30 minutes out to give them the option of cancelling so you don't have to. I remember I was actually told that in an email as a "solution" to far away pings.


----------

